
Self-taught rocket scientist plans launch to test flat Earth theory - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/nov/22/self-taught-rocket-scientist-plans-launch-to-test-flat-earth-theory
======
whatshisface
I'm curious about his motivations: it would be much easier and safer to launch
a video camera. I guess that he wants to build a rocket, wants to be famous,
and doesn't care if people think he's crazy.

------
jlgaddis
This article is from November.

His launch took place a few weeks ago.

